# Pics of my belly



## nlittle1011 (Jul 9, 2008)

So to become more comfortable as me, I decided that I would post pics of my belly. Feel free to comment and/or post pics of your own belly. 

View attachment belly1.jpg


View attachment belly2.jpg


----------



## eyesforyou (Jul 9, 2008)

you have a stunning belly darling, thank you very much


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 9, 2008)

You're welcome :kiss2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

I think its cute and needs to be rubbed.


----------



## bellyluver (Jul 9, 2008)

It looks so shoft I just want to touch.


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, touch and rub away!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 9, 2008)

nlittle1011 said:


> So to become more comfortable as me, I decided that I would post pics of my belly. Feel free to comment and/or post pics of your own belly.



I like it


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 9, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I like it



Thanks so much


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

Very lovely


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, what a nice belly. Cutie, cutie


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 9, 2008)

You guys are awesome, thanks! :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yay! Another Canadian with a cute tummy!

Brenda


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 9, 2008)

You have a delightfully round fat belly! :wubu:

~Tries to resist the urge to rub it for good luck (LOL!)~


Hugs to you and your belly


Dennis


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 9, 2008)

Still a Skye fan - I've been rubbing it for years and no good luck so far but you are free to try LOL

Brenda - Must be the Alberta beef lol, where u from?


----------



## Curious Jane (Jul 9, 2008)

Your belly is a keeper!


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 9, 2008)

Seriously it must be something in the water. Canadians just seem to be getting prettier and prettier. Thx for the pix.


----------



## kirk (Jul 10, 2008)

I was in Victoria last weekend on a day trip and I missed the best tourist attraction of all (your belly)


----------



## ktmcts (Jul 10, 2008)

Very sexy, can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 10, 2008)

Totmacher - Thanks! It must be the water because it sure isn't the gas prices LOL

kirk - awww thanks, I would have showed you it too


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 10, 2008)

Taken this morning 

View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2008)

very squeezable.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 10, 2008)

nlittle, I merged your 2 threads since they were very similar. You can use this thread if you want to post more of your belly pics instead of starting a new thread each time.

Thanks, and welcome!

SoVerySoft
/moderator


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks, that was very helpful of you


----------



## jigawatt (Jul 13, 2008)

Your belly is nothing short of amazing! Hope to see more of it!


----------



## pudgy (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not a big fan...

...of bellies that don't look like yours! Way to go on being hot.


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 21, 2008)

Taken in the last few weeks 

View attachment 2 copy.jpg


View attachment 3 copy.jpg


View attachment 4 copy.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


View attachment 6.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 21, 2008)

very lovely figure


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks...


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 21, 2008)

nlittle1011 said:


> Taken in the last few weeks



gawd that's hot, love the tats as well


----------



## jigawatt (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn! You look hot in that Top!!! Also love the tatts.


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks boys, I love tats as well - I need more. This is the first summer that I have worn a tank top and glad you like it, I was a bit shy about it (I live on the health conscious west coast of Canada - can you say organic food and pilates anyone?)


----------



## td0057 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting. Your belly just begs to be fondled. What fine foods created such a masterpiece?


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mostly McDonalds, Pizza and dessert, nothing special


----------



## mmb2153 (Jul 23, 2008)

YOU are gorgeous! Thank god for women who arent rail thin. I want in the club!!!


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 23, 2008)

mmb2153 said:


> YOU are gorgeous! Thank god for women who arent rail thin. I want in the club!!!



Awww thanks, you are very sweet!I think it's a matter of our bodies being what they want to be. Some are meant to be rail thin and some aren't. I say rock whatever body you have. Sexy is as sexy does....hehe


----------



## fat-lover (Jul 27, 2008)

That belly is not nothing short of *gorgeous*! It's just begging to be fondled... but thank you very much for posting them here.


----------



## Dark Saint (Aug 4, 2008)

That is one seriously sensual belly you have there, coupled with the added fact you are pretty too makes for a potent vision of sexy curves !!


----------



## nlittle1011 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks  I am glad that there are people in the world who can appreciate something extra to love despite societal pressure to be stick thin - kisses for all


----------



## Dark Saint (Aug 4, 2008)

nlittle1011 said:


> Thanks  I am glad that there are people in the world who can appreciate something extra to love despite societal pressure to be stick thin - kisses for all



Extra means more and thats always good  so very very good !!


----------



## 400lbs (Sep 5, 2008)

wow! so soft and fat! don't ever change


----------



## zbot19 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow nlittle1011 you look very very beautiful and sexy and your belly is very very beautiful and sexy i would love to reach out and touch and rub and caress it it looks so soft and round. Thank you for sharing so much. Big Hugs and Belly Rubs Derek


----------

